# Strangest place you&#039;ve found a morel?



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'll give two:

In the middle of a creek, on a sandbar...growing right out of the sand.

A huge yellow growing down in the middle of a rotted stump.


----------



## terrysapp (Mar 13, 2013)

I found one growing out of moss on a rock in the middle of a little ravine. I guess the rain water washed a spore onto it. Pretty cool though.


----------



## feral boy (Oct 18, 2012)

Central Indiana, waist high, in a large knothole in large oak stump. No pictures. I'm thinking now it might have been a naturalized M. rufobrunnea -- doesn't make sense, otherwise.


----------



## laxin_1999 (Apr 7, 2013)

In the middle of a plowed field in Scotland County. No trees around, a single morel growing in the middle of the field walking in from turkey hunting.


----------



## qcyhntr (Dec 27, 2012)

inside an old barn middle of the woods was a kid 20 years ago


----------



## jay (Apr 8, 2013)

Right off my front porch, I thought that was pretty neat. Sitting outside, and talking, and there's a morel right there..


----------



## shroom luver (Apr 10, 2013)

Right next to footpath by the koi pond - sitting up proud &amp; handsome by its lonesome!!


----------



## bird dog (Apr 10, 2013)

Found 2 of them growing between the cracks of the sidewalk 2 blocks south of Broadway on 7th Street in Hannibal.


----------



## camoqueen8769 (Apr 14, 2013)

One of our 'hotspots' is in a small patch of woods...upon exiting the woods there were 3 morels just growin' in the grass...NOWHERE near the woods!


----------



## Freelaxed (2 mo ago)

Basement in Maine just now


----------

